# Merry Christmas everyone. Noobie here with faulty gaggia classic



## Absolutewax (Dec 25, 2017)

My wife got me a gaggia classic in gold. ItÂ's second hand.

Theres no water coming out of the head, itÂ's all returning into the reservoir.

I switched it on expecting to make a coffee right away but that was perhaps quite naive of me.

Facts and what IÂ've done so far.

I added ground coffee and attempted forst coffee. Perhaps 20ml dripped through then it stopped.

I started investigating tong and googling.

I removed the filter held in with screw and it was extremely clogged, held it up to the light and there was 7 or 8 tiny holes. IÂ've cleaned this. (Also attempted to get water coming out without it installed to no avail).

IÂ've undone the pressure valve a half turn but it didnÂ't do much.

Ive run some descaler through it and maybe I shouldnÂ't have done this.

The steamer wasnt working to stert with, more of a pencil spray. It now whooshes. Something IÂ'm not used as IÂ've had an automated delonghi magnifique for many years. (That malfunctioned, IÂ'll save that for another time)

I just donÂ't know if thereÂ's an easy fix or if IÂ'm best selling for spares or repairs and just buy new.

If I do sell, how much is it worth in itÂ's oresent state roughly?

Any help woule be mkst appreciated.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

First, take off the dispersion plate and clean out the four holes. The dispersion plate is the bit that what you call the filter screw screws in to, it is held on by two allen screws.

If that doesn't work, the next thing to check/clean is the solenoid.

Good luck.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Ooh you got one of the limited edition gold ones. ☺

It sounds as if the previous owner didn't care for the machine so it's quite possibly scaled up as well as being dirty but luckilly spares are still readily available.

I'd normally suggest getting an IMS 200 micron shower screen & cafelat group seal gasket (both worthy upgrades in their own right as is the brass dispersion plate), but in this case you might be better off just getting a service kit to start with as it includes new thermostats too.

I wouldn't be too worried about the water returning to the tank as that's proof the OPV valve is working & any blockage is after it & the pump is working.

Good luck with the tinkering. Once it's up & running you'll have a better machine than the modern ones.


----------



## Absolutewax (Dec 25, 2017)

Norvin said:


> First, take off the dispersion plate and clean out the four holes. The dispersion plate is the bit that what you call the filter screw screws in to, it is held on by two allen screws.
> 
> If that doesn't work, the next thing to check/clean is the solenoid.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks a lot for this. I took the dispersion plate off and it was quite black and crusty. I gave it a clean. I've got the shower plate 85% clear for now.

i turned it on without the dispersion plate in and managed to get water coming through the head.

I put it back together and hoped for the best, it looked like it was working and then it stopped. I got maybe 20ml and now it's stopped combing out of the head completely. I'm not sure if machine gets too hot and thermostat prevents water coming out, still learning.

I'll tackle the solenoid next. I guess I need to release head unit first.

Im tempted to buy a pump and solenoid to rule them out since they seem quite inexpensive.

Ill also get shower head etc but I don't think that's my immediate problem here.

i also wonder if I should get a gauge since I've had a play with the hex on the valve. I've no idea what it's sitting at now. I've even had it out completely to check the spring.

Ill keep playing around with it. It's actually quite nice to understand the workings of the machine, but boy do I miss my coffee in the morning so I hope I get a fix soon.


----------



## Absolutewax (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Do you have any idea how old my machine is being the gold one? Im pretty glad that I hanged back a little and learned about the modern Philips model. Sounds like I'm best sticking with this older machine.

Service kit kit sounds like a very good idea as well as the brass plate, shower screen and seal gasket.

Ill keep tinkering and let you guys know how I get on.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi. I was where you were about a month ago. The gold LE do look nice when all polished up and working!

I would do a complete disassembly of the boiler and clean and lube everything. Get the service kit £20 (includes shower plate and head gadget) a new brass dispersion plate and new s/s bolts for shower head and boiler to group head. Espresso shop sell these cheaply.

Then watch the video on cleaning boiler from whole latte love. https://youtu.be/2oGwJuJ65Dk. As well as the various threads on it in here.

Photograph ad write things down as you take apart. I had real fun (not) removing the 4 boiler to group head bolts. Again have a look on here as loads do with our LE golds.

Once in parts use a brass brush and pully descaller (not caff detergent).

It's a good afternoons job if run into issues as previous owner not loved it like you will. I am not a handyman, but keen to give things a go myself so don't worry about techie knowledge as it's all slot a into slot b stuff.

It's a great way to understand your machine. Replace all the perishable o rings and clean all the bomb proof parts.

While you're there get a Rancilio wand v1/2 upgrade. I am just learning how to get good microfoam with mine. Plus a new basket if it's seen better days. Rest should be fine and doubt will need replacing.

If the sticker on the bottom doesn't say how old I guess at 15-20 years! What other electrical items last that long and this is the best era with 1425w and large solenoid.

Hope you've got a decent Burr grinder ? If not try to get a commercial one from eBay/ gum tree. Again very serviceable and give consistent grind for espresso. I am just learning to dial it in properly cost £100!

Get a £20 Motta Tampa 58mm one on here yesterday.

Get a milk jug less than a tenner on amazon and a jewellery scale for 0.1g accuracy dosing.

Use the search on this forum, there are loads of people been through this, had issues and resolved them.

Good luck!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

My money would be on a clogged solenoid valve.... remove it (can be done with the boiler in situ), strip it down and clean it.


----------

